# Reading more with Kindle



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

I am a new Kindle owner. I've had mine for almost a month and I absolutely love it! One thing I've noticed is that I am reading more with Kindle than I was with regular books. I used to read primarily on my lunch hour at work and occasionally at home when there wasn't anything else to do. Now I find myself trying to find time more for reading and I'm going through books much faster than I used to. I'm about to finish up my fourth Kindle book already.

I think the reason for me is the convenience and ease of being able to download a new book whenever I want. I must have been taking my time with books before because it was a hassle to go to the library or bookstore to find a new one, so I think I was trying to make them last as long as possible. 

Have any of you noticed an increase in your reading since Kindle and if so, why do you think that is?


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I've definitely been reading more. I like the kindle. I think the e-ink is cool. I like that I can stick it in my purse and it won't get torn. With paper books, the pages or the cover would get messed up and I hate to tear up a book. 

Most of my reading is done in bed and with paper books, it was hard to get comfortable and read. Now I can lay on my left or right side and I don't have to hold the book open causing my arms to get tired. 

I don't have to find scraps of paper to use as a bookmark; it holds my place wherever I stop. 

I like that I don't have to take two books on long trips. I just carry my kindle. I have about 80 books on it. 

It doesn't bother my eyes or give me headaches. The coolest thing is I can read in the car again. I had gotten to a point where reading in the car made me sick. For some, unexplainable reason, I can read my kindle in the car and not get sick. 

Congratulations on your new kindle. I'm glad you love it!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I had the same experience when I first got my K2.  Early on, I read so much that I whipped through a ridiculous number of "new to me" series by authors I found strictly through the recommendations threads here on KB.  Now at 5 months plus, I find I'm back to a more normal pace, though it tends to pick up a little at the beginning of each month when the free books usually come available.  LOL

The convenience factor was a huge part of that experience.  My wallet wasn't too happy about it though!

Congrats on your new Kindle!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm definitely reading more since I bought the Kindle. 

Most of the books I would read would be a thousand pages. I like carrying smaller purses, so it was just unrealistic to bring it with me. Plus, it added so much weight carrying it around that I would leave it at home most of the time. I'm also one of those people who has to be in the mood for certain books. I'm not always interested in reading Tolstoy, so then if I brought it, there was a chance I wouldn't want to read it. 

Now I bring the Kindle with me no matter where I go. You never know when there's an opportunity for you to read! It fits perfectly in my purse. It does add weight to my purse, but it's not an unreasonable amount. And with the hundreds of books you can put on it, I always have a book close by that I would want to read. If I don't, I can just download a new one. Also, I just love reading with the Kindle. I like the solid feel without having to physically turn pages, I love how it looks with my cover and skin, etc. Now if only it had that book smell ...


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I was never much of a book reader, much to a little disappointment of my mother. She was an avid reader and always talked about how much she enjoyed reading.  About a year ago I got into listening to audio books. After finding a few authors that I liked and finding that they had so many more books out there that were not on audio I found myself thinking more about the Kindle.

When I found their books available in the Kindle version I really starting the pros and cons list. The thought of going to a bookstore or even waiting for them to be shipped just didn’t appeal. I had already had the Kindle App for my I Pod and read a couple of the free books out there and then thought I really did like reading. The IPod Kindle App is nice to have but it is just a bit too small to really get comfortable and enjoy the book for a long period of time. I have had my Kindle for almost 3 weeks now and am on my 8th book.  I have a whole wish list full of books in line to purchase as I finish up.  I am very pleased with my Kindle. It is amazing how fast time passes while you are reading. Something that my mother had always said. I know my mother would be so proud that I finally came to my senses about reading. 

I also have to say this board has been great learning so much from all the members as I awaited the arrival of my Kindle and now as I continue to use my Kindle daily.  Hoping that you enjoy your Kindle as much as I have mine.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

My reading has definitely increased since getting my K2. And I believe the reason is that prior to the Kindle, when I felt like reading a lot, I would have to trudge to the library or buy a lot of books. Either of those options had limitations, as I would get tired of walking to and from the library carrying several books, or I was immediately confronted with my space limitations in being able to store books. Those two reasons really limited how much reading I did prior to the Kindle; now I find that I read at least a couple of hours every day if not more, and if anything my interest in reading is just growing. I used to be a total bookworm when I was younger and I feel like the Kindle is basically taking me back to my younger days!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I've found that my volume of reading has definitely increased as well, and I'm not sure exactly why that is. I just like having my K around more than anything else.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, I confess I am reading much more on Kindle. I love to curl up with Sunny Kindle in my recliner (Mama's chair) for an hour or so every afternoon before I have to start dinner. It's so relaxing and I'm reading a ton of books. In fact, I'm doing so much reading I've cut back on my writing and that's not good. I'm working on a new mystery and have gotten way behind on my schedule. I may have to hide Sunny from myself to get the book finished.


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah, I can hardly wait to get my Kindle.  I am what would be called a voracious reader.  I feel like something is wrong if I don't have something to read.  Heck, I'll read the backs of cereal boxes, aspirin bottles - whatever is there.  I could live without TV, but I could NOT live without something to read.

I do watch TV, but I'm very selective and have a Tivo, which I totally love.  I think I watch more DVDs than TV shows.  But oh, give me something to read and I'm happy.  I'll re-read certain beloved books if I don't have anything new.  

I've been a reader since I was very young.  No one in my house read, but one of my friend's parents bought tons of books for their kids.  They didn't like to read, but I found out I did!  To go into the world that books create - what a joy!  I didn't have a bad childhood, but most of the children around me were way younger than me and I was bored.  When I found books it gave me a place to go where it was exciting and full of adventures.  I've never lost that feeling.

I have the Kindle APP on my I-Touch IPOD and I love the fact that a book can be there within seconds.  Now I'm just awaiting that time when I can announce my Kindle watch.    (it may be as soon as next week - hooray!)

I suspect I'll be reading even more.


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

AddieLove mentioned that if only the Kindle had that book smell. I think it would be cool if there was a page turn sound when flipping pages.



AddieLove said:


> I'm definitely reading more since I bought the Kindle.
> 
> Most of the books I would read would be a thousand pages. I like carrying smaller purses, so it was just unrealistic to bring it with me. Plus, it added so much weight carrying it around that I would leave it at home most of the time. I'm also one of those people who has to be in the mood for certain books. I'm not always interested in reading Tolstoy, so then if I brought it, there was a chance I wouldn't want to read it.
> 
> Now I bring the Kindle with me no matter where I go. You never know when there's an opportunity for you to read! It fits perfectly in my purse. It does add weight to my purse, but it's not an unreasonable amount. And with the hundreds of books you can put on it, I always have a book close by that I would want to read. If I don't, I can just download a new one. Also, I just love reading with the Kindle. I like the solid feel without having to physically turn pages, I love how it looks with my cover and skin, etc. Now if only it had that book smell ...


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

I actually like how quiet it is when changing pages. Dh doesn't complain about me reading in bed anymore!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Ive found that I read quite a bit more with the Kindle


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

zeferjen said:


> I actually like how quiet it is when changing pages. Dh doesn't complain about me reading in bed anymore!


You know, this is a very good point, and something I had never considered.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

MarthaT said:


> Ive found that I read quite a bit more with the Kindle


I do too. I have a big pile of as-yet-unread dtbs, but I prefer the Kindle. I also enjoy reading in the "dark," with the Mighty Bright light. The Kindle stays still, the pages turn automatically, and my mind just goes into what I'm reading. I use it for fun reading. I'm getting conditioned, maybe


Spoiler



spoiled


, to the point that I just can't make myself face the more scholarly tomes piled on my desk any more.


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

I'm not reading more with my K2. I've always been a voracious reader and Minerva simply makes it easier to read, especially when I travel.

But my 77 year old Dad is reading much more! He has only become a reader in the past few years - since Mom's death in 2001 and knee problems that make golf more difficult. He saw my sister and me reading our e-books last fall and asked for a Kindle for Christmas. After I picked my jaw up from the floor, I ordered one for him.

Now, he loves his K2 and even allowed me to put a skin on it. You can't pry the thing out of his hands! He's reading much, much more than he ever has and has sold at least 3 friends on it (seriously, he ought to be on commission).


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I got mine in March, and I am reading a lot more.  I have always been a big reader, but I had gotten away from reading much fiction.  It was just too much trouble to find books that I wanted to read, and if I bought a bunch of stuff that I wound up not liking then I just got mad.  With Kindle it is so easy to download samples, and they are free.  So, it just doesn't matter if I like them or not.  I'm now having to ration my fiction reading or I will never read the other stuff that I need to be reading.  

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yup, put me in the category of increased reading!! I got my Kindle 2 back in February and according to my records I usually read between 50 and 70 books a year, depending. I am already at 55, well on my way to my goal of 100! Yay!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have had Aurora my KK since late October 08 and carry her everywhere.  I have always been a reader and always carried dtb's with me, if I was getting close to ending one book I would make sure I had a backup, now I don't have to carry anything but Aurora in her Oberon cover and in her BB bag.  I also bought an inexpensive folding wire bookstand that fits in the BB bag as well and now I have the perfect setup for reading when I go out to eat or just need somewhere to prop up Aurora.  I like the fact that she is very quiet and easy to hold when I'm relaxing and reading at home.  I also have dtb's that I haven't read because I prefer to read on Aurora.


----------



## jimp1947 (May 7, 2009)

Yup, Fiona is my main gal now. I do read more. It's so convenient to just grab her and go. And I never have to worry about running out of things to read, since I have about seven pages at home!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I was never much of a reader, sure I'd read a book here and there but mostly I'd start them and never finish.  My mom, sister and grandmother always had books in their hands.  My grandmother has passed, my sister still reads non stop and my mom has switched to audio books.  When I did read it was the same few authors (Dean Koontz, John Saul, James Patterson & some Stephen King), very rarely did I try new things.  I'd still buy new books but would then never get around to reading them.

Well, that all changed when I got my Kindle last October.  I've read 21 books since then, many of them by authors or in genre's I'd never have considered before.  I realize that's just a drop in the bucket to most of you but when you consider that I read maybe one book every few years pre-Kindle it's huge.

I couldn't be happier with my Kindle, she goes with me everywhere and I read whenever I have a spare moment.  Waiting at the vets office, Dr's appts, between calls at work, while camping etc...  I just love that I can download a new book almost anywhere I happen to be and can start reading it right away.  This little electronic device has definitely changed my life for the better.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have always read alot. how the Kindle changed it was the #of new genre, authors.
Sylvia


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I like to read.  I just didn't too much.  I'd read 2, maybe 3 books a year.  I got a K1 a year ago Sept. 11.  I bought it because I like electronics and thought, maybe I would read more.  I am reading more.  In the almost year I have had my Kindle(upgraded in May to K2), I have read over 40 books.  Yep, I definitely am reading more.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

I read about the same, different things. Reading time is a luxury for me and for other reasons I had to cut back my leisure reading time.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I could not have said it any better than
Buttercup *member #83*, so I will just 
agree with her.


----------

